# Suche Webspace mit fertigen Anwendungen



## katerf (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

da ich nicht soviel Ahnung habe suche ich Webspace wo Programme schon vorinstalliert sind. Besonders interessiert mich Joomla.

Es soll sowas sein wie bei http://www.netcup.de

Gibt es noch woanders solche Möglichkeiten?

Gruß Frank


----------



## sexmagic (21. April 2007)

Such dir nen Hoster der das Confixx Application Pack dabei hat, da kannste dir ca 80 Scripts per Knopfdruck installieren, Joomla is auch dabei soviel ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## katerf (21. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die äusserst schnelle Antwort!

Gibt es eine Übersicht mit Webhostern wo man sowas nachschlagen kann?

Oder anders gefragt: Sind 4 Euro im Monat für sowas teuer? Ich kenne netcup über einen Freund der dort ist und ihn mir empfohlen hat. Gerne würde ich aber mich über den Markt informieren bevor ich mein Geld weg gebe.

Hoffe meine dummen Fragen kann jemand beantworten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## katerf (4. Mai 2007)

Bitte keine privaten Nachrichten mit Angeboten mehr schicken. Ich bin jetzt bei netcup und bin zufrieden.

Vielen Dank für alles!


----------

